# Black Iron Pipe



## Alberto (Jul 15, 2008)

How do you go about t-ing off a black iron pipe? Any help appreciated! I have no clue at what I'm doing here!


----------



## Bushytails (Jul 15, 2008)

Cut, thread, screw into T fitting, with unions if needed?

--Bushytails


----------

